# North Texas Retriever Club - AKC licensed field trial



## EdA

We have lousy grounds, no water, & no tailgate party
Please go to Sunflower.......


----------



## Ted Shih

Aycock lies

Please go to North Texas


----------



## Buzz

Ted Shih said:


> Aycock lies


Say it isn't so...


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Ha! I'm lol Ed! See ya there!


----------



## Ken Guthrie

EdA said:


> We have lousy grounds, no water, & no tailgate party
> Please go to Sunflower.......


Stay 50 miles south, great water, great grounds, and I'll throw a fish fry.

Crawfish regards,


----------



## FOM

The Open is smaller than the Am....how odd.

FOM


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> The Open is smaller than the Am....how odd.
> 
> FOM


my guess is that many potential open dogs are already qualified for the open the owners may opt out and save an entry fee here and there, or the pro wants as many dogs of his to qualify for the national so why enter another dog thats already qualified....just a theory , probably could get anyone to admit to it


----------



## Ted Shih

I think that the primary factor influencing the trial size is the use of the Restricted Stake


----------



## EdA

Brrrrrrrrrrr, it's cold


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Ice on the windshield this morning!

Aaron*


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Ice on the windshield this morning!*
> 
> *Aaron*


sweet.

ice kills tall grass.


----------



## BonMallari

anyone know what the first series of the Open consisted of ..one of the judges is RTF'er Jim Pickering


----------



## EdA

Difficult triple with a nitty gritty short retired bird, 10 dogs did not handle, 17 back for double blind


----------



## Tim West

My report is the Open test is an indented triple with a big punch bird. Indent is thrown short of a band of trees and dogs want to go hunt the trees instead of checking down. Pheasant flier is hard on the dogs also. I was told the test looked pretty benign until the dogs ran it and all hell broke loose.

I didn't get callbacks but heard about ten dogs did the test cleanly, my dog Jefe being one of them (yeah). So, it's getting them pretty good I guess.

Wet hen pheasants probably didn't help either.


----------



## EdA

Tim West said:


> Wet hen pheasants probably didn't help either.


they were fully feathered and dry, very good bird placement


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Is Wafflehouse passing out water samples to everyone?


----------



## EdA

Ken Guthrie said:


> Is Wafflehouse passing out water samples to everyone?


he did not make an appearance


----------



## FOM

What I know for the qual: 

1st was Daisy with Mike Page
2nd was Roo with Bob Starford

congrats!

FOM


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> What I know for the qual:
> 
> 1st was Daisy with Mike Page
> 2nd was Roo with Bob Starford
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> 
> FOM


3rd Joker Joe Piland

4th Bullet Dan Hurst

13 back for Open water marks, 3,8,9,12,15,17,18,22,23,27,28,32,36


----------



## Tim West

Ed, I stand corrected, Since it rained like hell across most of the Country, I ASSUMED the hen pheasants would be wet. I did not mean to demean what I heard was a very good Open test and apologize to the judges if I inferred that wet birds were the reason dogs had trouble on the test. Wet or dry, hen pheasants make any test harder as you know, but from what I heard good bird placement was the real reason the Open test got answers.


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Tim West said:


> Ed, I stand corrected, Since it rained like hell across most of the Country, I ASSUMED the hen pheasants would be wet. I did not mean to demean what I heard was a very good Open test and apologize to the judges if I inferred that wet birds were the reason dogs had trouble on the test. Wet or dry, hen pheasants make any test harder as you know, but from what I heard good bird placement was the real reason the Open test got answers.


Tim, Tim............

It's alright my man. Don't be scared of mean ole' Ed.

If you want the birds to be wet then by golly them birds were wet.

In fact, I heard them darn things were wet and thrown in a gopher hole.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

I heard it was a armidillo hole and each bird was blow dried before they were thrown.


----------



## EdA

Open results

1st 18 Brother Bob /Farmer
2nd 3. Skeeter /Bickley
3rd 9 Jefe / McCann
4th. 12 Caddy/Edwards
RJ 8, JAM 17,28,32

Bobby's last 3 opens 2 1st & 1 2nd

Skeeter qualifies for 2009 National Open & 2010 National Amateur


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to Robbie/ Skeeter on qualifying for the next two Nationals...

Congrats Tim on your dog Jefe grabbing that 3rd against a very good field


----------



## mealman

Way to go Bobby and Skeeter. Go team Farmer keep it Rollin.
Steve


----------



## Tim West

Amateur, Triple with long retired bird about 250 up the gut through a field with various tree groupings. Line was elevated. Shorter bird left thrown left to right hip pocket to long bird, but plenty of room between the two. DRY hen pheasant flier on right. Great test with answers on every bird. Only 19 called back to land blind and only 11 called back to water blind tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan Davila

Derby going into the 4th. 3,4,6,8,9,14


----------



## Bayou Magic

Big contrats to Tim West for the Open 3rd with Jefe and Am 3rd with Gracie! Great trial.

fp


----------



## PWK

Congratulations to Keith, Stephanie, and #5 GUS for getting their 1st ribbon, a JAM in the Amateur.

JOB WELL DONE....IT'S ONLY GETTING BETTER!!!!!!!

Your Good Friends,
Pam & Pete Poling


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Congrats Tim, nice weekend for Jefe.


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats To Lauren and Slider on their derby win. 2 derbies and a win and a 4th.


----------



## EdA

O/H Amateur

1st FC-AFC Texana Yellow Gold Ken Robbins
2nd Maple Ridge's Sooner Boomer Martha McCool
3rd AFC Arcadia's Say Goodnight Gracie Tim West
4th Trumarc's Super Size Me Doug Grimes
RJ FC-AFC Mad River's Maggie McBunn Mike Molthan
JAMS Marley Bill Bowen, Gus Keith Thompson, Roux Frank Price, Bella Rodney Bridgers

Derby

1st Bayou Tech Eye On The Ball Lauren Hays
2nd Trumarc's Dot Come Judy Aycock
3rd Artic Flights Hunting Ducks Ryan Davilla
4th Castlebay's Vam Pyre Martha Russell 
RJ Robber's Stray Bullet Dan Hurst

Thanks to our judges Jim Pickering, Larry Anderson, Brad Lafave, Anna Curry, and Richard Cheatham, we were out of the field before noon today

Thanks from all of us at NTRC


----------



## Howard N

*Good going to Decoy!!* 

I'm sure he had to carry Ryan to the 3rd place in the derby.


----------



## Ryan Davila

Thanks Howard! He ran a good trial!


----------



## stevelow

Congratulations to alll, and especially to Lauren Hays and Slider on their Derby win! Lauren has worked hard with this very nice young dog, and it has paid off.

Also, Congratulations to Mike Page on his Qual win with Daisy!


----------



## Tim West

Cudo's to the N. Texas RC for putting on a fine trial. Lots of hard work put in by members who do most of the throwing, shooting and of course, the setups. Thanks for all ya do.


----------



## Pete Marcellus

"Congratulations to alll, and especially to Lauren Hays and Slider on their Derby win! Lauren has worked hard with this very nice young dog, and it has paid off."


Ditto that, for a relatively new person to the game who primarily trains with a small training group with no formal training grounds other than city parks, etc, to come out and win against a fairly strong field is really something special. 

Way to go Sugarbritches and Slider!

Pete


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers

North Texas RC… thanks to all for another great trial. The weather was tough on Friday and Saturday but everything went like clockwork. Great job everyone. Congratulations to all of the winners.


----------



## MardiGras

Qual 1st was Daisy with Mike Page

CONGRATS TO Mike & Daisy... !!


----------



## hibanks

Congrats to Lauren and Slider.


----------

